# What to fill my 20g..



## arktixan (Mar 30, 2010)

I am really torn on what to fill my 20g tank with...

Current stock is 5 neons, and 1 female betta.

My Male Betta is currently rocking his 2.5gallon, theres a possibility, where I may split the 2.5 gallon in 'half' and house my female there as well, but that might not be enough room.

So main question, should I stick with my neons or go something else, like guppies/platy/molly

or Keep the neons, and add Cardinals, glo-light etc etc. (of course all around same temp, and PH).


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

That's a peaceful community tank so you can add many different species of small peaceful fish. You are understocked right now so don't worry, you can add some more neons. Have you considered cory cats? I find them adorable and they do a really good job cleaning up and mixing up the substrate. You can even try shrimps (some bettas eat them, some ignore, it differs from fish to fish so experiment with a few cheap ones). You can get guppies and livebearers, there is no conflict in terms of compatibility since they are all peaceful, it's up to you how you want to stock it. Personally I would add corys for bottom activity and add some nice guppies in there.


----------

